# Delta q battery charger



## tommuse (Jan 1, 2020)

Working on 2013 GEM se ,battery charger stop charging, voltage @ control is 72.6 volts 120 volts input to charger no code lights on heat sensor @10k also monitor has 1 red 1 yellow and 2 green bars has gel batteries all terminals and cable are good also car will run when plug in is there a fuse some where that could be blown fuse in fuse block ok.ever battery tested @12.1 volts.


----------

